# Critique on part-arabian mare - potential purchase



## morganarab94 (May 16, 2013)

I'm not good at confo so I can't really comment on that. 
But she has extremely long and cute ears. I like her, she looks kind.


----------



## Janskee (Nov 16, 2013)

Thanks Morganarab94 - she is very sweet and calm, and very easy to ride (nice whoa, but yet responsive), too . I'm very new to figuring out conformation, but aside from that she seems to be a good fit for my girls.


----------



## laurapratt01 (Oct 3, 2012)

Not the best pictures for critique because her tail (which is thick and rather lovely) is covering the shot of her legs from the hind and she doesn't have all four feet on the ground in the side view shot. 
However, from what I can tell she doesn't have any glaring faults. She looks like she may be a little sensitive footed on the rocks though?
If you're looking for a kids horse, conformation comes after disposition and training in my book. I will take a pigeon toed, long backed, jug headed, pig eyed, ewe necked Thoroughbred that's completely bombproof, tolerant, and sweet over a stunning horse with flawless conformation that's girthy, and untrustworthy. A safe horse is priceless (no matter what they look like) when children are involved.
She does look sweet though and cute to boot.
If you post better pics I'll give another critique though.


----------



## Janskee (Nov 16, 2013)

Thanks Laurapratt01 - I totally agree, and have been searching for a while for the 'right' personality, training and temperament without much regard for looks, color, breed, etc. I just wanted to make sure I wasn't overlooking something critical, and I know the photos are terrible for seeing conformation but was hoping the video would help. I'll be seeing her again tomorrow for longer and will get some better photos.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Not great pics for conformation critiques but she looks quiet enough - though not particularly well schooled/responsive IMO she doesn't look as if training would be a problem with her
I'm from a country where children of the age of yours ride ponies and compete in pony classes so buying something that tall seems odd to me - but I know its common practice in the US so not really applicable.


----------



## Janskee (Nov 16, 2013)

Thanks Jaydee - my older daughter is 11 but right about my height (5'2") already and will likely be 5'7", so anything shorter would be too short for her. This horse is only 14'2, so actually would qualify for large pony hunter jumper classes.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

I don't see anything that screams "run for the hills"! A vet check is encouraged for lameness, etc. The most important question for me would be how well she interacts with her rider, not necessarily her confirmation. I'm 5'6" and my mare is only 14.2, my trainer is close to 6 ft so the horse's height shouldn't be a factor! She does have a kind eye and I like her.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I think she is a good candidate, but try bore things, like cantering, trailer loading , leaving the "home", etc.

is she barefoot? she looked a tiny bit ouchy on the rocks.


----------



## Janskee (Nov 16, 2013)

She loaded into the trailer and back out fine, and she is barefoot. Yes, we'll walk her away from home to an arena and canter her tomorrow. The owner picked up her feet for me yesterday and she did fine, but I'll make sure the girls can groom her and pick up feet tomorrow, too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

She looked bigger than 14.2 - which is a good height for children that age
If you like her and can give her a really good try out if they don't let horses out for a trial period and she passes that and a PPE and you've looked at a good selection of horses then the decision has to be down to you
Be sure the children can handle her, catch her, feed her, tack her up and she does nothing challenging - never be tempted to buy a problem thinking you can fix it because it doesn't always work that way


----------



## Janskee (Nov 16, 2013)

My girls have been part-leasing an arabian mare at my current barn. She is also 14'2 and they've been able to tack her, catch her etc. Her owner said she will give her to us (she is moving soon, and can't afford both her horses), so that is another option. I'm hesistant, though, because that mare needs to be ridden every day or else she gets antsy, and she is pretty forward (was an endurance race horse, so has a very fast trot and her endurance race experience kicks in on the trail). The news that her owner is moving and the offer for us to keep her just came up after I looked at Bailey, so I'll have to compare the two (or keep looking).


----------



## Janskee (Nov 16, 2013)

I took better conformation photos but am not going to bother posting as the horse reared and ran over her owner on the lunge line, and her canter was more of a crazed gallop, lol. My kids didn't even get on her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Janskee said:


> I took better conformation photos but am not going to bother posting as the horse reared and ran over her owner on the lunge line, and her canter was more of a crazed gallop, lol. My kids didn't even get on her.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Whew, I'm glad you've backed out. Now I don't have to say that the ears alone on that mare would have sent me screaming and running for the hills. I know you don't ride the ears, but I can't abide an Arab with big ears.


----------



## laurapratt01 (Oct 3, 2012)

What a bummer!
Although, it's great that you found out now instead of it happening after purchasing her or when your kids were handling her.
Good luck on your search! I'm sure that you'll find a great horse for them! 
Just some quick advice, don't overlook a horse with some age behind them. Those golden oldies are great for kids!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

That was a lucky escape - good that she showed her true colours before you bought her.


----------

